# how to remove front bumper?



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Could anyone explain how to remove the front bumper from my 1998 Peugeot .

Thanks in advance .
Terry.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
Easy let Andy take it for a drive. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-95431.html..... only kidding :lol:


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

bump


----------

